# massenweise Fliegen...



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

schon öfters habe ich bei der Filterreinigung festgestellt, das auf der Wasseroberfläche des Vortex und in der letzten Kammer massenweise kleine __ Fliegen auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen...
komischerweise finden diese auch den Weg durch die Filterabdeckung..  
vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Erklärung hierfür...

besten Dank

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

hallo frank,

weil in diesen bereichen viele arten ihre eier ablegen, z.b. zuckmücken.

aber sei doch froh - eine bessere futterergänzung findest du gar nicht - und wenn es dich stören sollte - setz einfach ein zwei elritzen in den filter rein oder einen kleinen koi - du wirst überrascht sein wie schnell der wächst   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Wenn ich die Fotos richtig interpretiere, gehören die auch nicht zu der stechenden, saugenden Art, sondern sind auch bei mir zu bestimmten Zeiten sehr verbreitet. Natürlich, der Nachwuchs wird auch in den Filter gelangen und sich dort prima entwickeln   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Hi,

also wenn ich die Zustände bei euch anhöre, ich weiß nicht, bei mir habe ich noch keine einzige Mückenlarve/Mücke gesehen, weder im Teich noch im Regenfass, wo sie normalerweiße sehr gerne nisten....

Am Wetter vom Albrand wirds wohl kaum liegen .... ?

Gruß
SchnuWuXi


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

hallo,

bei mir sind die ersten zuckmückenlarven auch schon wieder an den strömenden stellen sichtbar.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

nun, wir haben eben diese Mücken schon eine ganze Weile...
am Samstag war es aber mehr als heftig... da biste manchmal in einen Schwarm gelaufen... der von jetzt auf nachher auftauchte...
und gestern abend hatte ich sie auch das erste mal auf der Teichoberfläche.... war schon heftig...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Noch zu den Mückenlarven: Sind das bei bestimmten Arten so druchsichtige, längliche, schleimig/glibberige Dinger ? so ca 1-2 cm groß, die kleben bei mir an Steinen, Pflanzen. Ich kann aber nicht sagen in welcher Anzahl, weil man die Dinger echt nicht sieht !

Normalerweiße sind diese Mückenlarven ja schwarz(so bin ich es gewöhnt), aber was das sein soll..... ich habe keine Ahnung.
Und das Ding zu fotografieren, wäre auch ziemlich sinlos, da man es kaum sehen wird. Es sind auch keinerlei Schwarze Dinger drinne, wie ZB. im Laich, die Kaulquappe oder sowas ....

Wisst ihr, was das sein könnte... ?

Gruß
SchnuWuXi


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

hallo schnu......

http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=814/?q=*fliege*
http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtop...en&PHPSESSID=81ed11e693eac1a4db349f0307518fdc

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Schnu,

möchte doch stark annehmen, dass der von Dir beschriebene Glibber Schneckenlaic ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Hat eingentlich ihrgendjemand von euch in seinem Bachlauf schonmal Köcherfliegenlarven (Trichoptera),Steinfliegenlarven(Plecoptera) oder Eintagsfliegenlarven(ephemeroptera) entdeckt???

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Lorenz,

in dem kleinen "Becken" direkt hinter meinem Filter befinden sich kleine.... ich würde sie mal als __ Würmer bezeichnen. Sie sind ca. 5 mm lang und halben Millimeter dick.

Was das allerdings für Tiere sind, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Harald,

das könnten Zuckmückenlarven sein, wenn sie rot sind sind es Chironomus thummi, deren Blutflüssigkeit Hämoglobin enthält. Zuckmücken sind mit Abstand die artenreichste Familie der Binnengewässer.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Frank,
wenn du wirklich probs it den Larven hast,würde ich wie von Jürgen bereits vorgeschlagen einen kleinen Fisch oder libellenlarven einsetzen..
diese könntest du dnan nach bed arf sozuagen austausche..oder du fängst die einmal täglich mit nem kleinen netz oder Sieb ab...


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Roland,

da Du keine "Warnung" ausgesprochen hast, nehme ich mal an, daß die Tierchen harmlos sind, oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Harald,

diese Zuckmückenlarven sind harmlos ((@Stefan: heissen auf französisch - ver de vase) müssten massenweise in eingefahrenen biologoschen Filtern zu finden sein und sind Leckerbissen für die Fischies.
Die Zuckmückenlarven werden bei Fischwettbewerben auch viel, zumindest im frankophonen Raum, als lecker Zugabe zum Köder  beigemischt. Wenn ich meine Filter putze sind meine Goldies immer bei Fuss und freuen sich über die Leckerlis.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

hallo harald,

100% harmlos - und eine supper futterergänzung für die fische!

bei mir bilden sich diese immer anden strömenden stellen im bachlauf und bei den filtern - ab und an gehe ich kurz mit einer bürste drüber dann siehst du meine fische schwarmweise vor den ausläufen stehen  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich habe sie letzte Tage durch Zufall an meinem "Wasserfall" bzw. im oberen Becken des selbigen entdeckt..... vielleicht ist das auch eine Erklärung dafür, daß sehr häufig Goldfische vor dem Wasserfall herumschwimmen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

*@Lorenz*

hallo lorenz,
in meinen teich sind etliche köcherfliegenlarven unterwegs. beim ersten mal hab ich mich gewundert, was das für gebilde sind.


----------

